# Breeding locust guide



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Wrote this guide this evening (very exciting friday night) on breeding locusts for live food.

Hopefully its useful to some people!

Breeding locusts (Schistocerca gregaria) for live food


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazing! STICKY!!


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with my O.H that was a great read, very informative and well presented!
Definetely deserves a sticky!:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words  Makes it all worth it!


----------

